# Teasing and NF's



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

I have learned the powerful art of teasing from my ENFJ mother. ( won't vote as I am not NF)


----------



## skylit (Feb 17, 2012)

I was raised in a family that teased each other but not always in a nice way. I like teasing and being teased when it's fun or flirty.


----------



## Bumblyjack (Nov 18, 2011)

Bumblyjack said:


> That's one way that I tease people. The other is to jokingly misconstrue what they said in a conversation. What I mean is that I pay attention to what they say specifically and then tease them by playfully twisting their words to mean something else. I love saying witty one-liners like that. It wasn't a personal attack on them at all and they don't seem to take it that way. Some people think it's funny, others either find it annoying or confusing. I'm trying to think of an example but I'm drawing a blank.


I just did an example of this kind of teasing on a phone call. My friend was talking about a situation with one of his coworkers and he asked me, "So, what's your analysis?"
My response was, "Urinalysis? I don't know how to give you that over the phone. I know I pee in a cup, then what?"


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

It entirely depends on the person and the context. 

I love being teased sexually sometimes, but sometimes absolutely hate it as well. 

With a group of guys and friends, I'm usually the one doing the teasing - so I can defintely take it as well as enjoy it when others dish it out. 

But, I don't like being teased when I'm at work or school because there "image" is relatively important to me. I definitely do not like being teased in front of subordinates. I can take it during a management meeting in front of superiors and laugh it off. 

From a cultural stand point it's unbecoming to take someone else's teasing without a response and almost makes me feel like I'm being humiliated. I've acted out negatively in the past to teasing in front of a group of subordinates. Almost in a militaristic fashion by pulling the teaser aside and going "Don't ever say something like that about me in front of my subordinates ever again." 

I don't mind it at all in private.


----------



## jennandtonic (Dec 1, 2011)

I voted yes, because I dish it out and take it well. On my dad's side of the family you've got to do it because we were all born with the sarcasm gene. It's done with love though. 

Although one of my uncles on my mom's side (not by blood--he's my aunt's husband) does not understand boundaries. He tends to tease in front of people in a malicious, embarrassing manner, so I avoid him at all costs. There's a difference between non-malicious and malicious teasing, and he really enjoys hurting feelings when he teases...but funnily enough he has my aunt call people and tell them not to tease him because it "hurts his feelings."


----------



## Pixiedust (Mar 6, 2012)

Go for it! I like people who engage in the type of qualified teasing that you describe. I can laugh at myself, but be prepared for me to dish as well as I can take! Life is fun, and so are people. Not everything should be taken so seriously. Time and place for everything. Bring on the humor.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

I secrety liked being teased. I knew my husband was attracted to me when he used to tease me. I don't take it seriously even if its something that may seem serious. Playing and teasing is a sign of great humor, i so enjoy being around people who can joke and have fun.


----------

